# Leatt w/ full armor suit?



## breckseth (Apr 21, 2006)

Opinions pleez>
661 is sayin that the new EVO suit is compatible with Leatt & the back of the Leatt does slide nicely down between the spine armor and the fabric of the suit> except I forgot to put on a jersey when trying on! so, usually I see Leatts worn OVER the jersey & the neck of most jerseys is gonna be hard pressed to strech.
Anybody got the 411 on how to make that stuff all live together happily?


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

+1, I'm curious about this as well. I'm considering getting a new pressure suit and would like the option of being able to properly use a neck brace- and trying to get a neck brace through the neck hole of a jersey just seems like a serious PITA.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ran into this issue last year*

Unless you wear an individual upper body piece similar to this guy's moto style, a jersey is tough to wear. What you can do is get a flak jacket style Leatt compatible for the chest and spine and separate arm guards. Then this sequence.

1st Jersey
2nd Leatt
3rd Flak Jacket
4th Arm guards under the Jersey Sleeve

Otherwise forget a jersey and just run everything exposed. Though your sponsors will be pissed!:thumbsup:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Others have cut a slot in the back of the jersey for the lower member of the Leatt brace to slide through and under the spine protector on the armor. That way the brace rests close to the spine where it belongs, its easy to wear over the jersey, and it doesn't require any crazy sequence or contortion to get the gear on or off. There are a couple of posts showing the simple jersey mod. It should only require about a 4" slit be cut near the top of the jersey, below the neck. It could easily be reinforced with some simple bar tack stitching to make it durable. If I can ever find a suit that I actually like the fit of, this will be the way I go. That is unless someone actually makes a suit that is truly designed to work with a Leatt and a jersey together. Right now my Core Saver does that well, but I'd like to up the level of protection and still have everything work correctly.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Here's Pics on the Cut Jersey Mod*

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=20081

It's here on MTBR somewhere too, I just can't find it because MTBR's search engine is terrible.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i have the EVO pressure suit and i use the leatt with it. i just slip it behind the back protector, i don't need the strap to keep it in place as the armor kinda does it for me.

i wear jerseys too. its no problem.

1. put on pressure suit
2. put on jersey
3. put on leatt

you shouldn't have to be cutting anything.


----------



## breckseth (Apr 21, 2006)

*Sweet*

Great advice, thanks! ustemuf> that is what I needed to know!


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I emailed 661 last week regarding the EVO pressure suite and the Leatt.

The response was as follows:

"I was asking our product development guys and unfortunately, none of the pressure suits are designed to work with the Leatt. You may be able to make it fit but I cant guarantee it"

Reading between the lines, it should work, but might not. I really wanted the pressure suit, but was worried that the spine protector might contact the back of the brace even if the member went under the spine protector.

I opted for the Rockgardn flak jacket. Far more bulky, but a more guaranteed leatt fit. Will be here today or Monday.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

The RockGardn Trailstar fits perfectly. I have a little cut inn the front of my jersey that clips right to the trailstar's front plate. Super neato.
Dont forget to trim off the Rockgardn upper chest pad to let the Leatt sit as close to your chest as possible. You buy more rearward helmet movement that way.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I received my Leatt and Rockgardn flak jacket yesterday. No ride time yet, but I did get everything fitted together nicely. The Leatt does fit with the Flak jacket as advertised.

I was really surprised by the flak jacket. It is far less bulky than I thought it would be and it is less bulky than my old 661 Assault pressure suite but offers far more protection than the 661. It was surprisingly comfortable, although my wife did make the comment I look like a storm trooper!

For those looking for a good jersey option, Pricepoint has an Axo 3/4 sleeve jersey for $15 that has a good stretchable v-neck and fits well with the Leatt.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Can You take some pics?


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I just bought a 661 Vapour suit and it works with the Leatt. No problems


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd like to see it's pics, too


----------



## BRMBA MONKEY! (Aug 9, 2007)

I second frango's request of some pictures.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Will try to take some tonight with the Flak & Leatt.


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

frango said:


> I'd like to see it's pics, too


 me want see some pictures too!


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you get the 2010 Flak Jacket? That is what I am waiting on.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I got the 2010 Flak Jacket. Still no ride, but tried (and key word is tried) to take some pictures with my Iphone last night. My wife was busy so these are the best I could shooting solo into a mirror with out using a real camera. 

The spine protector is well below the brace and there is tons of room for the member to slide in. It is a little tighter sliding under in the front, but it does fit with out interference.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

The fit between the two looks like they play well together. I still don't see how you're supposed to wear a jersey with that without seriusly stretching or cutting the neck opening. I also don't want to have to disrobe everytime I want to take off some piece of protection. I know I have my FF off from time to time when out riding, and it's a big no no to roll around with a Leatt on without a helmet. It creates a higher likelyhood of neck injury. Just my two cents. It may not apply to everyone.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Jersey is tight, but does work.

I just ordered this from pricepoint $15.00. http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...0-Jerseys/Short-Sleeve/Axo-Skidder-Jersey.htm

I picked it out because it had a v-neck, looked stretchy around the collar, and at $15 was no loss if I had to cut.

It fit pretty well with no cutting. I had to stretch the neck a bit, but basically put the armor on, put the jersey on, then worked in the Leatt. The jersey covers the lower half of the Leatt.


----------



## breckseth (Apr 21, 2006)

The 661 evo I put on was less "tucky" than the pics there of the Flak JAcket


----------



## dappleman01 (Apr 27, 2011)

what does less tucky mean?


----------

